# [LIGNE DE COMMANDE] Manipuler du texte (résolu)

## idodesuke

la Commande

```
grep -E -i '/images/' *
```

me permet de rechercher la chaine de caractère "/images/" dans les fichiers du répertoire courant.

mais...

Comment la remplacer sans faire appel à emacs?

Parce que si il y a beaucoup de fichiers, c'est pas génial...Last edited by idodesuke on Wed Nov 16, 2011 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idodesuke

```
sed -i -e "s/images/images.new/g" *
```

bon bah j'ai trouvé de suite...

----------

## truc

ta réponse ne répond pas vraiment à ta question! Heureusement que tu as réussi tout seul!

----------

